# Permissions accessing certain forums



## Matthew (Jan 16, 2013)

Greetings all. After looking through the forums available to me, I think this is the correct place to ask this. I followed the following link from Green Baggins and received a permissions error accessing the page. I've had this issue in the past with individual threads and figured they must have been old or something important had changed. Can someone explain if this is a known issue, or why I'm having issues accessing certain threads?

Thanks!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 16, 2013)

You need, like, ten more posts or thereabouts. Useful in preventing false advertisers (who don't really want to be members) from joining and having immediate access to "members only" forums.


----------



## Matthew (Jan 16, 2013)

Ah, that makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Just post one word posts to form a paragraph that we need to scroll through to read and get your numbers up!!! 

I am totally kidding!!!


----------



## Matthew (Jan 16, 2013)

I like it! (kidding!)

Over the years I have tried to become more of a listener initially, especially in groups I am new to. I have learned a little from experience I think.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcoming folks over in the Introduce Yourself forum is a good way to (legitimately!) earn posts.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jan 17, 2013)

We are glad to have you here for sure...welcome!!


----------



## Cymro (Jan 17, 2013)

That's my problem also, so if I have 10 posts then do I have automatic access to the different forums,
or do I have to apply for each one.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 17, 2013)

Cymro said:


> That's my problem also, so if I have 10 posts then do I have automatic access to the different forums,
> or do I have to apply for each one.


Most will be automatically available, but at least a couple have permissions/passwords you'd need to request.


----------



## Edward (Jan 17, 2013)

Cymro said:


> so if I have 10 posts



I think 15 is the magic number, unless they've changed it.


----------



## tangleword (Jan 18, 2013)

Never noticed any I didn't have access to until now.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 18, 2013)

Just tried posting on Gospel& Acts,which replied, you have not permission.What am I not doing?


----------

